# Day at the Range



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

For those interested, I am starting a Day at the Range thread that I welcome all to post in after time at the range. I seem to learn quite a bit from folks sharing about what firearms that they shot, ammo, optics, time with family, etc.....

I hit the local range for some handgun time this morning. I brought my new Kel-tec PMR-30, my Glock 17, my S&W .40 Shield, Ruger 22/45 .22 handgun and my M57 Zastava 7.62x25.

First time out with the Kel-tec. Came away knowing that it is fun to shoot, no recoil at all, pretty darn accurate, does prefer the ammo that Kel-tec suggests and does put out quite the fireballs.

22/45 is always fun to shoot and always a good warm up for me.

M57 is always fun to shoot, pretty accurate, little to no recoil, but sends the rounds down range at 1,400fps and above. Reliable every single round.

.40 Shield. I need more practice with it. I shoot it ok, but not nearly as well as other handguns, including my Taurus 605 .357.

Glock 17 always shoots well for me. Accurate and always reliable. I am planning to going back to carry it more often.

Also spoke with a shop employee about being a USCCA member as well. 

Good time.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Be right back going out there now New glasses with No line bifocals . Going to take a little getting use to.

Back 50 yards is good to go. I did cheat a little , used My AR the one labeled mine. Put 20 rounds down range 5 took my time 5 quick and 10 fast all were good hits. Doc said two weeks to get use to them at lest I can still shoot during that 2 weeks.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Went to the range on Thursday with my bride.
We shot the Garand (smile), the mini 14, couple of glock 9mm's
Wife really likes the mini, she shot it well.
We will do it again soon


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

tango said:


> Went to the range on Thursday with my bride.
> We shot the Garand (smile), the mini 14, couple of glock 9mm's
> Wife really likes the mini, she shot it well.
> We will do it again soon


So the mini will be hers then going forward, right?.....


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

If she wants, yes
She cannot have my Garand!


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

From a couple days ago with my new heavy metal
6 shots of Aquila 158 gr JSP @ 25 feet. Windage has been corrected
pics are on other confuser









and on another forum, which now gets a free hit $


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

Took Grendel out this AM, I usually shoot 123 gr SST, 25 gr Benchmark in Alexander Brass. They just opened the new 1000m range. It will take one more visit to zero it in, but very happy with the results. Someone was there with a Grendel with 140 gr bullets! Have never shot nor seen those (Also Hand Loads). They seemed to do real well in his rifle. I will do some research today. Also brought out a HiPoint 45 ACP carbine that I was loaned to see what I thought of it. HiPoint are pot metal junk JMHO. I shot 5 mags out of it. I have to sheepishly admit it fired far better than I ever thought possible. No FTF, all hit paper out to 100m with largset group 3.25". The wife really liked it. I tried to talk her into hating it. But to no avail. So I did what any sensible husband would do and ordered one for her. I NEVER THOUGHT I WOULD SEE THE DAY I WOULD BUY A HIPOINT. But I also said that about a KelTec, and I love my bullpup.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

This morning, Sunday, I walked out back to The Range at Slippy Lodge. It was cool and crisp but the Sun was really starting to shine. BEE-UTE-A-FULL!

Shot the following;

At Benchrest with my Springfield 1911 TRP .45 ACP w/200 GR Match Semi-Wadcutters at 10 yards on paper, 25 yards on metal dueling targets, and then 50 yards on paper. SWEEEEEET. (I LOVE THIS GUN!!!)

Pulled out my Springfield 1911 Range Officer in 9MM and shot benchrest w/Hornady 115 GR JHP at 10 yards to determine accuracy then shot standing at 10 yards with Winchester White Box using 115 GR JHP. SWEEEEET! (I LOVE THIS GUN!!!)

Then shot a few mags of .22LR in my SW MP15-22 at 50 yards. CCI Stingers if memory serves. Cling/Clanged some metal targets and never put up paper.

Finished with Sig Sauer M400 at 100 yards with 62 GR 5.56 Green Tip at metal targets. Optics on my Sig M4 is the Vortex Crossfire 2.

Dad-Gum that is fun! (Poetry in motion boys and girls, poetry in motion...)


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

I got out to the range for almost 5 hours this past Saturday. Brought and shot my 14.5" BCM carbine, my Radical uppered 6.5 Grendel, my AR.308 and a 10/22 that I put a red dot on for rifles and my PMR-30, 22/45 lite .22 and my Shield .40 cal for handguns.
I had a fun time and got MOA out of all rifles including getting moa at 100 yards with the 6.5 Grendel using Russian steel cased Wolf ammo. I give a good portion of credit to the Hyperfire 24E trigger that I put in the lower. Smooth as butter single stage trigger that does not break the bank. I would recommend it to anyone. I had the medium strength springs in as well, so can go lighter if desired.

Gear Review: Hiperfire 24E and 243G Triggers - The Truth About Guns

I shot the PMR and the 22/45 pretty well, but I continue to not shoot the .40 shield as well as I would like to.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Had a mixed day at the indoor range this morning.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Brought these.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Had feeding problems with the 7.62x39 at pistol again but it is getting better as I flatten and widen ramps.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Shot five rapid shots of .38 with the Taurus 605 snubby and then slowed and put 5 in the center at 10 yards.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Sounds like fun. 12 degrees out and ice everywhere but I am still thinking about walking out there.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Us dedicated hoaders aint burning up no precious ammo to punch holes in paper. Might need it to punch a hole in an alleged perp or two one of these days. Now I did burn up some free ammo back in early Jan. to keep my gun toting card up to date but think I already showed that photo. I was a dead eye as usual.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

bigwheel said:


> Us dedicated hoaders aint burning up no precious ammo to punch holes in paper. Might need it to punch a hole in an alleged perp or two one of these days. Now I did burn up some free ammo back in early Jan. to keep my gun toting card up to date but think I already showed that photo. I was a dead eye as usual.


I will freely admit that I need work on shooting handguns so I shoot. I always buy ammo and typically am net gaining ammo even while shooting all of the time. Also, the 7.62x39 pistol build of mine needs to be shot to solve the feeding issue and to tune it in as I intend to make it my new truck gun.


----------

